# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  مرض نفسي ..!!!

## كبرياء

***مرض نفسي ..!!!* 

*مرآحب جميعـآ ...؛* 
*مدخل من شظآيآ يأس ..!* 


*دعهم ..*  

*وأبتعد عنهم ..*  

*فمرضهم معدي ..*  

*وألمهم كبير ..*  

*ولآعلآج لهم ..*  

*إلآ بمحض إرآدتهم ..!* 


*صبآحكم \ مسآؤكم :.. جود ..* 
*فى المرض النفسى يشعر المريض بالحيرة، وحيرة المريض تنبع من وجود اضطراب في أحاسيسه وأفكاره . وكذلك تشعر أسرة المريض بالكثير من التساؤلات حول المرض وأسبابه وعلاماته وطرق علاجه ومستقبل المريض.ويأتى المريض وأسرته إلى الطبيب النفسى محملين بالكثير من التساؤلات ، وإذا لم يستطع الطبيب إعطائهم الوقت الكافى للرد على تساؤلاتهم فان ذلك يؤدى إلى زيادة حيرة المريض وأسرته ، وكذلك قد يؤدى الأمر إلى انتكاس المرض بسبب عدم معرفة المريض وأسرته أهمية العلاج والفترة اللازمة لتحسن المرض بهدف الوصول للشفاء الكامل ...!!* 


*الإحساس بالقلق والخوف هو رد فعل طبيعي وذو فائدة في المواقف التي تواجه الإنسان بتحديات جديدة. فحين يواجه الإنسان بمواقف معينة مثل المقابلة الأولى للخطوبة أو الزواج، أو المقابلة الشخصية الهامة للحصول على عمل، أو يوم الامتحان، فانه من الطبيعي أن يحس الإنسان بمشاعر عدم الارتياح والتوجس، وأن تعرق راحتا يداه، ويحس بآلام في فم المعدة. وتخدم ردود الفعل هذه هدفًا هامًا حيث أنها تنبهنا للاستعداد لمعالجة الموقف المتوقع.* 


*ذلك هو القلق ..*  

*بأسلوب مختصر جدآ ...*  

*فلآ تلقلق كثيرآ ...* 

*لآن الحيآه محطهـ ..*  

*وبعدهـآآ تلكـ الآخرهـ ... !* 

*مخـرج ..*
*لآتخف ..* 
*لآتقلق ..* 
*وكن أقوى ..* 
*يزدآد إيمآنكـ بآلله*  
*إأبعد آلله عنـآ وعنكمـ شرور تلكـ الأمرآض ..* 
*وأسكن آلله قلوبكمـ بحبهـ وطآعتهـ ..*
*~ كبريآء ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافيه على هيك موضوع

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أطروحهـ قيمهـ بـ الفعل ،،*
*بوركتي عليها ياااارائعهـ ،،*
*حكمة اللهـ جل جلالهـ ،،*
*تتجلى لنا في أتفهـ الأمور ،،*
*لـ تزيدنا تيقناً و إيماناً ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة ما طرحتم ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*و لا أعدمنا اللهـ روااائع نثركـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نبراس،،،

فعلا اطروحه جميله وقيمه 
يعطش الله العافيه 
مشكوووووووره

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*طرح هادف..*
*وموضوع قيّم ومفيد جداً..*


*يعطيك العافية حبيبتي..كبرياء..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شا ءالله تعالى ..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

فلسفه رائعه تشكري عليها اخيه
وسلمتي لما نقلتي

تحيااتي

----------


## أحلى زهر

يسلموو عالموضوع الرائع

ماننحرم منك ومن روائعك

دمتي لنا

----------


## كبرياء

> يعطيش العافيه على هيك موضوع



 
*يًـآهُـلآ وٍآللهُـ ..؛
آللهُـ يًـعُــآآَفٍـيًـگـ ..؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *أطروحهـ قيمهـ بـ الفعل ،،*
> *بوركتي عليها ياااارائعهـ ،،*
> *حكمة اللهـ جل جلالهـ ،،*
> *تتجلى لنا في أتفهـ الأمور ،،*
> *لـ تزيدنا تيقناً و إيماناً ،،*
> *جزيل الشكر لـ روعة ما طرحتم ،،*
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
> *و لا أعدمنا اللهـ روااائع نثركـِ ،،*
> *خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
> ...



 

*للـدُمٍـوٍعُـ إحِــسِـآسِـ ...
لآتِـحِـرٍمٍـيًـنٍــآ مٍـنٍـ رٍوٍعُـهُــ تِـوٍآجَـدُگ بُـيًـنٍـ مٍـتِـصِـَفٍـحِـيًـ ..!
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍـــ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> فعلا اطروحه جميله وقيمه 
> يعطش الله العافيه 
> مشكوووووووره



 
*رٍبُـيًـ يًــعُــآآَفٍـيًـگـ وٍيًـخٍـليًـگـ ..؛
وٍلآيًـحِـرٍمٍـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـ تِـوٍآآجَـدُگـ ..
حِـيًــآآگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِــيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *طرح هادف..*
> *وموضوع قيّم ومفيد جداً..* 
> 
> *يعطيك العافية حبيبتي..كبرياء..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شا ءالله تعالى ..*
> 
> *دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*



 

*يًـآهُـلآ وٍغٌـلآ دُمٍـوٍوٍعُـهُــ ...؛
يًـسِــلمٍـوٍوٍ عُـلىٍ تِـوٍآآجَـدُگـ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ...؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
مٍــآآنٍـنٍـحِــرٍمٍــ تِـوٍآآجَـدُگـ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> فلسفه رائعه تشكري عليها اخيه
> 
> وسلمتي لما نقلتي 
> 
> تحيااتي



 
*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ عُـلىٍ آلـتِـوٍآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍوٍ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُـآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
مٍــآنٍـنٍـحِــرٍمٍــ هُـآلطَلهُــ ...؛
تِـحِــيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلموو عالموضوع الرائع
> 
> ماننحرم منك ومن روائعك
> 
> دمتي لنا



 

*يًـآهُـلآ وٍآللهُـ..؛
رٍبُـيًـ يًـسِـلمٍـگـ وٍلآ يًـحِـرٍمٍـنٍـآ مٍـنٍـ تِـوٍآجَـدُگـ ..
يًــعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشاء الله عليك خيتووو طرح رائع
يعطيك العافية
سلمت يداتك
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## كبرياء

> مشاء الله عليك خيتووو طرح رائع
> 
> يعطيك العافية
> سلمت يداتك
> موفقة لكل خير
> تحياتوووو
> 
> شمعة الوادي



 
*يًـسِــلمٍـوٍ عُـلىٍ آلتِـوٍآآجَـدُ آلحِـلوٍوٍ ..؛"
يًــعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُـآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء**
*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طرح جميل جداً وهادف
الله يعطيك مليون عافية كبرياء 
على الموضوع الهادف 
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## كبرياء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> طرح جميل جداً وهادف
> الله يعطيك مليون عافية كبرياء 
> على الموضوع الهادف 
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



 
*يسـلموو على الطلهـ الرووعهـ ..* 
*مـآننحرم من روعهـ توآجدكـ . ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـكبرـيآآء*

----------

